# I only cured my IBS through controversy



## Seann Odoms (May 8, 2003)

For a few years I have suffered from ever-deteriorating and agonising IBS. These were the symptoms:- chronic constipation, often for a week - accumulation and trapping of intestinal gas - intolerable pain from the trapped gas only relieved by release - build-up of mucus in the colon - consequent leaking of mucus or, even worse, unexpected follow-through of mucus when wind eventually passed - sensation caused by trapped gas being undistinguishable from the sensation of wanting to defecate - consequent "accidents" when stools followed through or when diarrhoea caught me by surprise. - deterioration to uncontrollable diarrhoea when constipation/gas-trapping went on too long. - embarrassing odour and other social consequences from the above - resultant stress which spirals the IBS out of control.In other words, the usual suspects. Familiar?I tried myriad laxatives & fibre diets or supplements without success.Firstly, the body is intelligent. If you take a laxative or a course of them, the body compensates and, as soon as you stop, the problem returns, usually worse. The same applies to fibre. Also where a healthy intake of fibre can reduce carcenogenes, constant overdosing on fibre can have the opposite effect and even cause bowel cancer in many cases. Specific immune-system boosters such as Cryptomonadales can help, except that one of the main causes of allergies is a bored, underused, recalcitrant, overactive immune system. As many IBS casualties also suffer allergies, the reactive aggravation to such boosters can be agonising in some cases.Also no two IBS cases are the same, so nothing can be guaranteed. So in summary the only way to relieve IBS across the range is to keep yourself regular. Never hold yourself for more than a few seconds when the urge arrives so stay close to a loo. Unfortunately that is not possible for us all. *Thankfully, I have recently reduced my IBS symptoms to nothing more than an inconvenience and my life has miraculously changed.* Three times I tried it, it worked. Twice I stopped and the problem returned after a month or so. Third time lucky; so, no coincidence! *But my "cure" is so contentious and socially taboo* , maybe it should not be presently discussed in a forum; that is why it is posted here. It is not a product, just a change in my lifestyle. But if you are desperate I will relate it to you individually if you e-mail me direct, but you will need a high embarrassment threshhold! Seriously!Seann *seann.odoms###ntlworld.com*


----------

